# HRL - HRL Holdings



## kingkev (13 December 2010)

Hi

Anybody been following this bunch?  Been watching the southward trend in my SP and wanted to know if anybody out there has any knowledge on HRL

Cheers


----------



## oztrades (13 December 2010)

*Re: HRL - Hot Rock*

KingKev
HRL as a geothermal has a long way to go but has good exploration fields both here and o/s.
It had a recent spp at 0.055 so expect that there will be some trading done on that. At the moment its just a trading stock IMHO until it starts it concept trials which cant be far away.

Cheers


----------



## kingkev (7 June 2011)

*Re: HRL - Hot Rock*

Not a lot of trading happening on this one and yes presumably because the concept plant is not yet happening.  No news could be good news as thye fundamentals are fairly strong on this one


----------



## mr. jeff (24 February 2012)

*Re: HRL - Hot Rock*

HRL's been on a move.





Picked it up Tuesday for an entry made yesterday. Whether it holds, buying volume low today.


----------



## System (9 December 2014)

On December 9th, 2014, Hot Rock Limited changed its name to HRL Holdings Ltd.


----------



## basilio (1 January 2022)

I'm backing HRL for the CY 22 comp.

Total wild card.  Seems like it has some  astute opportunities which could give it a boost from  a low starting point.  . Currently 11.5c


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 January 2022)

basilio said:


> Total wild card.  Seems like it has some  astute opportunities which could give it a boost from  a low starting point.  . Currently 11.5c



a very different company. Market Cap $56 million

*HRL Holdings Ltd (HRL),* formerly Hot Rock Limited, is a diversified environmental and laboratory service provider with offices and laboratory facilities across Australia and New Zealand. The company specialised in integrated field sampling, laboratory analysis and cloud hosted asset management. Its services include HAZMAT services, Food and environmental laboratory services, Geotechnical services and Software services.

March 2015: consolidated the old Hot Rock shares at 1 for 13
Raised capital Consolidation basis at an Offer Price of $0.065 per New Share to raise $5 million,
March 2015 L acquisition of the business of *Precise Consulting*
09 February 2017, entered into a share sale agreement with the shareholders of *Morrison Geotechnic* Holdings to acquire all of the issued capital in Morrison.
On 14 February 2017, HRL entered into a share sale agreement with the shareholders of *Integrated Holdings* Group to acquire 100% of the issued capital in IHG. IHG is the holding entity of OCTOFOLIO.
Feb 2017: HRL raises up to ~$8.5 million via: a non-renounceable 4 for 11 entitlement offer to raise ~$5.8 million; and a placement to raise $2.75 million


----------



## JohnDe (1 January 2022)

I purchased HRL shares when they were Hot Rock, many years ago. They sounded promising but they were only full of hot air.

Sold out about 4 months ago, I didn't lose my capital investment but I lost due to the investment dollars staying stagnate. 

Good luck to anyone that buys into HRL.


----------



## basilio (1 January 2022)

Indeed! I honestly have minimal knowledge of HRL.  I know a bit about the other the picks  for CY22 and I was looking for a fourth. I came across this "story" on Motley Fool in my meanderings and thought "why not ?"

It clearly  has not been flying since the article was published. Will the "predictions" come true in '22  ? 









						Why this small-cap ASX share can follow $6 billion rival
					

Nothing's a sure thing, but one expert reckons he's found something special. Read why this small cap has so much potential.




					www.fool.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 January 2022)

JohnDe said:


> I purchased HRL shares when they were Hot Rock, many years ago. They sounded promising but they were only full of hot air.
> 
> Sold out about 4 months ago, I didn't lose my capital investment but I lost due to the investment dollars staying stagnate.



I am mystified as to how you could achieve this outcome . 

As Hot Rocks, it had a near death experience by 2014. Early 2015, the new incarnation, HRL Holdings , had a *recapitalisation *of 1 share for every 13 held, followed by a Prospectus that raised new money and *diluted *holdings. Come 2017 there was another *dilutative *4 : 11 entitlement riase of fresh capital.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 January 2022)

basilio said:


> I honestly have minimal knowledge of HRL.  I know a bit about the other the picks for CY22 and I was looking for a fourth. I came across this "story" on Motley Fool in my meanderings and thought "why not ?"
> 
> It clearly  has not been flying since the article was published. Will the "predictions" come true in '22  ?



Well, Motley Fool make enough predictions, so it's likely a few may come to fruition 

Thanks for dropping in the link; the content is all derived from an unlisted managed fund, Novaport Smaller Companies Fund, and MF, mercifully, doesn't add any of their spin. The analyst's closing paragraphs are the most important:


> HRL currently operates in “_a comfortable niche_”, but desperately needs economies of scale to elevate to the next level.
> 
> “Fail_ure to get to scale or a misguided acquisition in the quest to bulk up are 2 further risks to our investment thesis_.”


----------



## JohnDe (2 January 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I am mystified as to how you could achieve this outcome .
> 
> As Hot Rocks, it had a near death experience by 2014. Early 2015, the new incarnation, HRL Holdings , had a *recapitalisation *of 1 share for every 13 held, followed by a Prospectus that raised new money and *diluted *holdings. Come 2017 there was another *dilutative *4 : 11 entitlement riase of fresh capital.




Without going back through my records I can not remember the exact pricing of my initial purchase or the discounted offers I took up. I may have lost, but my total investment was only pocket money that I pretty much thought as Tim Binsted does now "One of the best things about fishing in the microcap pond is finding the tiddlers that can grow into tomorrow’s whales."

I can't even remember when I got in, topped up a few times and sold in August 2021 for $0.13 Maybe I should have just kept them but after all those years of watching a snail I got bored. Plus, I originally got in because I liked the idea of the giothermal electricity production idea.

My interest is twitching and I'm looking at HRL from today, maybe there is something in it but so far it looks like NZ is their main market with a $50M promise.














						A Microcap Revving The Growth Engine: HRL Holdings - FNArena
					

Tim Binsted of NovaPort Capital highlights a small materials/life sciences testing company with potential to follow in the footsteps of ALS




					www.fnarena.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 June 2022)

.... ALS approached HRL Holdings with an indicative and non-binding bid more than a month ago, requesting a round of confidential takeover talks including due diligence.



> Sources said the bid was enough for HRL Holdings to grant due diligence, and ALS Ltd was nearing the end of its time in the company’s data room and close to firming up its offer.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 June 2022)

HRL Holdings Limited (ASX: HRL) received an unsolicited, non binding indicative offer from ALS Limited (ALS) to acquire 100 per cent of the ordinary shares of HRL for A$0.16 cash per share.

The discussions between the parties in relation to the NBIO are preliminary and incomplete and no agreement has been reached in relation to any transaction. There is no guarantee that any agreement will be reached or that a transaction will eventuate.

_HRL had been on a bit of a slide, 14c in Jan 2021, 11c in Jan 2022 and as low as 8c this week. The talks with ALS gave it a pop, as high as 15c and closed at 13.5c._ _Probably hard to see another competing bid?_


----------



## System (29 August 2022)

On August 26th, 2022, HRL Holding Limited (HRL) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.14, following compulsory acquisition of its remaining securities by Australian Laboratory Services Pty Ltd.


----------



## JohnDe (29 August 2022)

System said:


> On August 26th, 2022, HRL Holding Limited (HRL) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.14, following compulsory acquisition of its remaining securities by Australian Laboratory Services Pty Ltd.






> *HRL shareholders who have not yet accepted the Offer may still do so before 7.00pm (Sydney time) on 17 August 2022, at which time the Offer will close without extension.*
> 
> HRL shareholders who validly accept the Offer by 7.00pm (Sydney time) on 17 August 2022 will receive the Offer consideration for their ordinary shares in HRL earlier, instead of having to wait for their ordinary shares in HRL to be compulsorily acquired under the compulsory acquisition process which will take at least one month. ALS intends to pay the Offer consideration to all HRL shareholders who have either already validly accepted the Offer or who validly accept the Offer before the end of the Offer period within five business days of receipt of their valid acceptance.
> 
> ...


----------

